

Ask HN: What is the ratio of worthless applications to your job advertiesments - celalo

I presume, with every job advertisement you publish, there must be some bullshit applications which waste your time. (Under-qualified applications etc)<p>I wonder how much trouble they give it you.
======
Peroni
Regardless of how well you word your advert, the majority of applicants will
be inappropriate. The only proven solution is to carefully select the medium
you use to advertise. For example, if you posted an advert for a Ruby Dev on
Monster you would get thousands of replies and be lucky to get one or two
decent applicants whereas if the same job was posted on a platform like HN you
would have much fewer applicants but a significantly higher calibre of
candidate.

Think about the type of people you want to hire. Where are they likely to
respond to a job advert?

------
amorphid
If you are getting too many worthless applications, you aren't writing
effective job ads.

~~~
celalo
That's not my point. I don't have an intention to hire right now. I want to
know more about general statistics.

